
Pigeons as Trainable Observers of Pathology and Radiology Breast Cancer Images - isp
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0141357
======
isp
Representative quotes from the article: "The birds proved to have a remarkable
ability to distinguish benign from malignant human breast histopathology after
training with differential food reinforcement; even more importantly, the
pigeons were able to generalize what they had learned when confronted with
novel image sets." and "Accuracy was scored on a per-bird basis as well as
through a group-voting scheme that we termed 'flock sourcing'."

I heard about this via comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13807415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13807415)

Scientific American: [https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/using-
pigeons-to-...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/using-pigeons-to-
diagnose-cancer/)

